# Crossword puzzle on router bits



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Here is a crossword puzzle on router bits. To check it out Click Here


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

That was fun!

Threw a few curve balls... "bit" included in every answer... Chamfer wasn't the 45 degree cutter...

The Hint feature saved me!  

Thank you!


----------

